# DSC 832 alarm system



## tonyfig (Mar 5, 2009)

Can anyone help with this type of alarm system? My smoke detectors keep going off. I've replaced several smokes that weren't blinking at all and had the battery backup replaced a few years ago. Some of the smokes blink red and others green. Do the reds have to be replaced?


----------

